# castrating and tetanus question



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hello all !
i just got some bucks as meat goats. i wanted to keep them with everyone eventually (we need to put some weight on them) and they just got their cd&t's...and will get another booster in 2 weeks or so. do i still have to give them tetanus anti-toxin when i castrate? or is the 2nd booster of cd&t enough??
thanks!
nella


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wait to castrate them till they receive their booster and then you will be good.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks Stacey.....yet AGAIN!

hehehe


appriciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I give my goats their cd/t then wait about a week to band....how old are your boys?


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

i would say ..... they are btwn 3-4 months.

how long till i can put them with the girls after banding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is a couple days to a week. 

Someone correct me if I am wrong :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If those boys are between 3-4 MONTHS!!!!. I would not wait to band them. The older they are the harder it is on them. If you can I would give them Arnica Montana for several days before you bad them and after. I would assume their Testicals are rather large and it is going to be very hard on them. I am not at all saying it can not be done. If they are that age, I would sure hope they already have their CDT's. :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that it will be harder on them and after you band them, I would give them some aspirin. Dosage for that is 89mg per 10 lbs. I usually give it the first day and then they are good to go. I have banded mine after 2 months but they are smaller breed goats and their testicles werent that big. I have a buck that is about 5 months old and I cannot get the average sized band on his testicles....I dont plan on banding him, just letting you know that at that age, a vet might have to do it.


----------

